# Looking for a Bridgeport 1103 light



## JIMINY (Oct 25, 2013)

Hi all! 
I am looking for a light assembly for my Bridgeport J head mill... My eyes are not as good as they used to be. The mill didn't have one when I bought it and i would like to put a Dazor 1103 type of light on it to try and keep it looking original. The light i am looking for has the slots on the back of the lamp shade ( I think that looks rather cool). 
Anyone got one of these lying around that they want to sell? 
Thanks! 
Jim


----------



## stevecmo (Oct 25, 2013)

They show up on ebay pretty regularly, but are too spendy for me.  You can get a flexible goose neck lamp for around $20 at the big box stores or office supply stores.  Not original but certainly sheds some light on the subject.  :whistle:

Steve


----------



## Maxx (Oct 25, 2013)

Looks like you supplied me with the manufacturer of my lights, Thanks!


----------



## Nightshift (Oct 26, 2013)

Maxx said:


> Looks like you supplied me with the manufacturer of my lights, Thanks!


Max, yours in a Dazor Model 1100. Bill

- - - Updated - - -



JIMINY said:


> Anyone got one of these lying around that they want to sell? Thanks! Jim


Jim, I've got 2 Dazor 1103 lights on my mill. They aren't as bright as the newer halogen machine lights,  but I use "daylight" fluorescent bulbs in mine and they really kick out the light! I might have a spare 1103 or 1102 kicking around. I will take a look and let you know if I find it. Bill


----------

